# Dive report, Sunday 5/31



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Finally, a day off and decent weather happened at the same time. Have been out of the water too long and the gills were starting to dry out. Loaded up the 'ol Evensplit with the wife and co-worker / new diver, and headed out for YDT 15. Nice ride out on calm seas found us to be the only vessle on the site. Had the wife on the bow, ready to deploy anchor on my signal. I looked her way just in time to see my anchor and chain on it's way down, and the wife holding the un-connected line. I had recently installed an anchor guide and neglected to re-attach everthing. I quick toss of my marker bouy helped me find the anchor when I rolled off with line in hand. Fixed the problem and enjoyed two fine dives on one of my favorite sites. <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace>Vis</st1lace> was a good 60-75' with a comfortable water temp in the lower 70's. Seems all the endangered snapper are congrigating on the wreck, as there were some monsters. Very nice beginning of the season.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Too funnny about the anchor! Glad to hear you still got your dives in. I'll never forget my first dive on the YDT when you guys took me there way back when.

Thanx for the reoprt!


----------

